# Bikes on line



## riddles (17 Jan 2007)

Hi

I'm looking for a mid range bike to get into cycling mainly for fitness but maybe participating in the mount leinster challenge.  I was wondering to get a road bike.  Doess anyone have any recommendations about buying online or experience of this.  Alternatively does anyone recommend any shops in the Naas newbridge area anywhere I have found are selling the cheaper end of market which dont stand up to any mileage.

Thanks,

RJ


----------



## tallpaul (17 Jan 2007)

I know Halford's in Naas do a range of bicycles at a wide range of prices. Worth a try as a starting point if nothing else...


----------



## denise1234 (17 Jan 2007)

have you tried wheelworx in naas? never got anything there myself but friends of mine bought bike for her husband and was happy with it.


----------



## comanche (18 Jan 2007)

riddles said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for a mid range bike to get into cycling mainly for fitness but maybe participating in the mount leinster challenge.  I was wondering to get a road bike.  Doess anyone have any recommendations about buying online or experience of this.  Alternatively does anyone recommend any shops in the Naas newbridge area anywhere I have found are selling the cheaper end of market which dont stand up to any mileage.
> 
> ...



If taking part in the mount leinster do not go to hallfords or any of those places run of the mill bike shop - all they really do is sell kiddies bikes. Go talk to these guys and you should be able to suss out what your need and  you can then look for it online if you want..

Talk to cyclesuperstore in tallaght
http://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/pc/viewContent.asp?idpage=1

or you could try cycle ways on parnell street
[broken link removed]

There is another in good shop lucan village (near the ulster bank), don't know the name off hand...


----------



## DirtyH2O (18 Jan 2007)

It depends what you call mid range 1K, 2K? I've heard that the Tallaght shop has some of the cheapest prices going but your local speciality store might match the price. Make sure they include free servicing in the deal - I've always got six month servicing as standard even here.
The shop on the quays (Cyclomatic?) has a sale on some bikes - I would still consider it expensive by US standards but you might get a decent bike with ultegra\dura ace components for under 2K.

I found this 

[broken link removed]

just by seaching for Naas Bikes in a search engine. They would seem to be your best local shop.


----------



## maiden (18 Jan 2007)

try www.sterlinghouse.co.uk   I buy all my bikes there for friends and family. Great offers sometimes 'buy one and get one free' from £99.99. I have taken p this offer numerous times and postage to Ireland is very cheap!!


----------



## Luternau (18 Jan 2007)

maiden said:


> try www.sterlinghouse.co.uk I buy all my bikes there for friends and family. Great offers sometimes 'buy one and get one free' from £99.99. I have taken p this offer numerous times and postage to Ireland is very cheap!!


 

These bikes dont look great -cheap.  
For the OP use he/she needs to spend a bit to get something reliable. What will you use it for ? Road ? Track? Off Road?
If its just for road -you do not need suspension or big tyres, with heavy thread. If you want it for trail you nees some grip and possibly suspension. For off road use, sort fround ets, heave thread tyres and suspension a must. 

Best to call in to a store and look around and ask queations-before deciding to buyon line


----------



## Lemurz (18 Jan 2007)

FYI - Been shopping around for a Bike myself the past week.

Best value & selection I come across so far is Duff Discount Bicycles in Omni SC, Santry.


----------



## maiden (19 Jan 2007)

Yeah the sterlinghouse ones may not look good, but they are good and sturdy and will last. I bought 2, two years ago for 11 year old boys. They have rammed them, crashed them, left in rain etc and they are still going strong!!


----------



## xavier (19 Jan 2007)

Staggs is the name of the shop in Lucan.

I'd imagine Wheelworks could order in anything you wanted if you wanted to support local business.

Cyclesuperstore in Tallaght has a large range of machinery to suit all budgets, not too hot on discounts or negotiating on price.

Eurocycles on the Longmile Road is a wholesaler and you can get peddles / shoes thrown in on top of a discount if you are any good.


----------



## z105 (19 Jan 2007)

Or you could try here -


----------



## Boomdocker (26 Jan 2007)

DON'T buy a bike unless you have at least sat on it in a shop. my advice is pick a bike from here
www.paulscycles.co.uk
find it in a local bike shop, sit on it - ride it if possible. THEN order it online.
BTW you will find it difficult to beat those guys on price in the British Isles (certainly not in Ireland) and they will deliver for 25stg


----------



## askew70 (27 Jan 2007)

A good place to try is www.evanscycles.co.uk. They have a sale on at the moment and have some genuine bargains. I have found them very good to deal with in the past (buying clothing mainly). Also, in Dublin there is Cyclelogical near O'Connell Bridge - they have some good bargains too and some of them are good to deal with too.

As mentioned already, don't buy a bike online unless you know that the style and size suits you - you'll either know that because you are used to riding a bike and know what'll suit/fit from experience, or you'll have to go to a few bike shops to sit on some bikes and get some advice (even then it is hard to decide as you really need to spend a few hours on a bike to determine whether it suits you). It is also worth having a look at some of the better cycling magazines for general advice and reviews. Cycling Plus is good, and they have a forum at www.cyclingplus.co.uk which can be useful.

Finally, if this is your first time buying a decent bike, do not spend a fortune. What suits a person is very subjective when it comes to cycling so if you have spent a lot of money and end up with a bike that you dislike or that annoys you (or if you decide that you hate cycling!), it'll hit pretty hard. Either research your options extensively before you hand over a lot of money or else limit yourself to a more modest budget (which can still get you a very good bike in some of the sales).

...oh, and if you decide to use the bike for commuting, budget for some good locks. A (very) decent U-lock will cost you close on 100euro for example.


----------

